# O/T - NASCAR haters??



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just watched the Monaco race on DVR and am currently watching the Indy 500. Charlotte race tonight, isn't this a great weekend??
While watching, I thought of all the slams at NASCAR that I've heard lately: the cars all look alike, single file racing, drive in front runs away from the field... and I'm wondering... how is that different from F1 and Indy???

Not stirring, serious question. Why is F1 and Indy held in such reverence when I feel there is better side by side racing in NASCAR. Anyone?

BTW, I'm a racing fan. I'm watching all of them today... and plan on enjoying them all!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi LeeRoy98
I'm right there with you,Racing has been in my blood since a little kid, waiting with mom and sis at the front gate to open so we could watch my dad race.
I like the side by side racing but understand that some people have better equipment which allows them to run out front all the Time.One thing that cracks me up is when somebody starts winning a lot the fans sometimes turn on them and wish somebody else would start winning for instance how Jimmy Johnson has won the title a lot but since Tony Stewart won it last year I haven't heard as much jimmy bashing.
To many the 2 things Hurting NASCAR is money and Ego's and when the 2 combine it hardly ever works out to be good.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

A good race is a good race, no matter what sort of cars are running.

I think the slight (and its very slight) anti-NASCAR bias here comes more from rose colored glasses. Everyone has their own personal glory years for racing, and when you get a number of 40-50 year olds (which I am one) you get a lot of people who harken back to the days when Petty, Pearson, Allison and Yarborough were the kings of the pile. (or choose your era, depending on how old you are) Naturally anything that comes later is going to be found wanting. 

That's not an indictment on anyone...its your 2 cents, and mine, and folks can feel however hey want. I never had that much of an attachment to NASCAR, but I'm definitely guilty of preferring the "good old days" at my local track over what's running there now. 

Personally, with regard to NASCAR, I certainly liked the _cars_ of yesteryear...but I think the actual racing now is a lot better.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LeeRoy98 said:


> . . . Why is F1 and Indy held in such reverence when I feel there is better side by side racing in NASCAR. Anyone? . . .


 
I guess it depends somewhat on the fan. As for Indy cars, some of the worst races I've seen were Indy car races at the Milwaukee Mile. I wouldn't cross the street to see an Indy car race there after a while. However, some of the best Indy car races - or races, period - have been the Indy 500s thru the years. And this year's race was pretty darn good again. Everyone is on their A-game at Indy and the chances taken are multiplied in relation to the reward & prestige.

As for F1, a LOT of the races are runaways where one guy / team stinks up the show as it were. It is accepted by fans of F1, however, because F1 is open competition for the most part. Sure, the tires are spec and some dimensions are controlled by the rules, but for the most part, if someone builds a better car and hands everyone their asses on Sunday - good on them. To a non-fan, however, it looks like one guy just ran away with it, when in actuality that team may have been working on & refining that car for a full year to get that perfect result.  F1 fans can appreciate that.

In NASCAR a lot of us remember when the drivers were fighting the cars in a drift, on bias-ply tires, lap after lap. They'd get out of the car with their tongues hanging out, dirty and tired, but a winner. You could see that effort as a fan. Now, the cars stick like glue and corner like they're on rails. The tires and the aero bits make it look easy, and more guys run well as a result. This is good for the racing I guess but it is not as intriguing for the long-time fan. I'd rather see a gassed Darrell Waltrip taking oxygen and pouring Mountain Dew down the back of his driver's uniform to cool off after 500 laps at Bristol than see Carl Edwards flash his pearly whites and backflip out of his car looking like he hasn't broken a sweat.

I think NASCAR could make these guys hustle the cars a little more by getting rid of the air dams and putting stock bumpers back on the front of the cars, and going back to a 2"-3" spoiler. But then if 4 or 5 guys started lapping everyone else a lot of people would cry that the racing wasn't any good - rather than recognizing the guys who can drive the wheels off.

My $.02 anyway. Onward to the 600!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'll probably watch the last couple of green-white-checkers tonight.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

me
I do not hate it, just not a fan

Driving a oval in a real car or slot car (TO ME) is boring.
I think they should all be on road courses


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> I guess it depends somewhat on the fan. As for Indy cars, some of the worst races I've seen were Indy car races at the Milwaukee Mile. I wouldn't cross the street to see an Indy car race there after a while. However, some of the best Indy car races - or races, period - have been the Indy 500s thru the years. And this year's race was pretty darn good again. Everyone is on their A-game at Indy and the chances taken are multiplied in relation to the reward & prestige.
> 
> As for F1, a LOT of the races are runaways where one guy / team stinks up the show as it were. It is accepted by fans of F1, however, because F1 is open competition for the most part. Sure, the tires are spec and some dimensions are controlled by the rules, but for the most part, if someone builds a better car and hands everyone their asses on Sunday - good on them. To a non-fan, however, it looks like one guy just ran away with it, when in actuality that team may have been working on & refining that car for a full year to get that perfect result. F1 fans can appreciate that.
> 
> ...


You Nailed it!
Bias Ply tires, no cool suits, no power steering and guys who grew up driving dirt!

Now as to the Bias against present day Na$car, that is an animal unto itself.
Greedy Track owners, more greedy hotel owners, bad economy, 2 wars, unemployment thru the roof, it doesn't take much to pizz people off these days with all these factors.

Now, add the non-stop Danica BS and it really becomes something that I continue to set the DVR for and fast forward the heck out of later when I am bored.
As I type this the 600 is on and I watched the start and was bored within 30 laps.
Maybe part of the hype of Nascar in the late 90's was just that, a passing Fad. I don't know. But I can tell you my lawn has never looked better so at least we can thank them for that
\
Later and everyone please have a safe Holiday Weekend,
Keith


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

And on a side note... my DVR also picked up a set of Aussie V8 Super cars. Now if you want to trash Nascar, F1, and Indy because you prefer these cars... well, maybe that I CAN understand!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

watched some of the Aussie V8 super cars race today myself. I need to watch a little more to make a decision about them. they are intriguing and I will be looking for the schedule.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The problem with Nascar today is all the drivers are rich. Years back, a large number of drivers would be back Monday morning at their jobs at the machine shop. 

That makes for a totally different kind of driver and enthusiasm!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I generally like all forms of racing from NHRA to F1. My favorite racing is any Saturday night racing at a local dirt track. That's where the real excitement really is for racing fans and families. 

Generally speaking the bigger the venue and longer the race, the duller it tends to be. Yesterdays Indy 500 was kind of interesting. The new cars are kind of cool. I watched pretty much the whole thing but I can only recall 5 or 6 drivers being in contention over the course of the entire race. The other 25 were out there for background track scenery I guess. Except the Lotus powered cars, which served as garage scenery.

The Coca Cola 600 was pretty much the same. There were at least 30 drivers and cars that got zero air time over the span of a 4 hour race. Not to pick on Joey Logano, but was he even participating in that race? Ryan Newman? I won't mention the other 29 or so invisible non-contenders or the one totally non competitive driver who got quite a bit of air time despite finishing 5 laps down. With the engineering behind a modern NASCAR car going 600 miles is simply not that big a deal especially with most of the cars and drivers on cruise control for the first 500 or so miles. NASCAR has shown they can put on a good show with the Clash/Shootout and the All Star race formats. Some variations on those themes would go a long way towards making the races more exciting. Maybe bring back more smaller tracks and drop the snoozer tracks the Pocono. I'm pretty loyal about sticking with NASCAR through thick and thin but the two races at Pocono really put my loyalty to the extreme test, followed of course by Fontana and Michigan. By July I'm usually begging for Richmond to hurry up and get here. 

I don't get to see a lot of F1 races because I am too cheap to buy a real cable plan but the ones I've seen while traveling over the past few years have mostly been like watching a chess match. The F1 tracks and cars are stunning but the race outcome is too often decided on the first corner of the first lap.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*+1 = My .02¢*

*I concur 100% with everything said below....*


AfxToo said:


> I generally like all forms of racing from NHRA to F1. *My favorite racing is any Saturday night racing at a local dirt track. That's where the real excitement really is for racing fans and families.
> *
> Generally speaking the bigger the venue and longer the race, the duller it tends to be. Yesterdays Indy 500 was kind of interesting. The new cars are kind of cool. I watched pretty much the whole thing but I can only recall 5 or 6 drivers being in contention over the course of the entire race. The other 25 were out there for background track scenery I guess. Except the Lotus powered cars, which served as garage scenery.
> 
> ...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I watched every minute of racing yesterday, Including the "600".

To me F1 is the ultimate in racing. They build their own chassis, come up with their own aero tidbits, suspension parts, lots of innovation going on. Indycar is a spec car series. The only thing different is the motors. But the "500" was the best I've seen in years. NASCAR is getting better, but is still a spec car and only a few shops building their own stuff.

I really don't like the big ovals. I watched last night mostly for the pre-race show and the festivities. But the 1.5 mile ovals are killing nascar. They need to get more diversity in the schedule. More short tracks, and road courses. I think they could even get away from the big cars and move to a V8 super car type chassis, maybe just for the road courses.Leave the big cars for the ovals.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jim Norton said:


> The problem with Nascar today is all the drivers are rich. Years back, a large number of drivers would be back Monday morning at their jobs at the machine shop.
> 
> That makes for a totally different kind of driver and enthusiasm!
> 
> ...


I would have to disagree, I do not think we have had any drivers having to report to their machine shop jobs for 40+ years. I do not believe the driver income has any more of a relationship to the racing than the income of the fans. Money has changed the sport but the drivers still race to win.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a slightly different take...as the cars and equipment have been equalized in NASCAR, it really emphasizes the team work! Jimmie Johnson lost any chance of winning due to miscues on pit road. Biffle lead 204 laps, but his team couldn't adjust the cars as the track changed after nightfall. Khane was near the front all night, but his team made the right adjustments and he was fast when it counted!

To win a race in NASCAR, everything has to fall your way: you have to qualify well, you have to avoid wrecks, you have to make the right adjustments, you have to be flawless on pit road...the whole team is involved and poor execution by any member can drop the team out of contention!

F1 is much more technology dependent. Each year one team nails the formula and dominates. F1 cars are technological marvels; driver skill is important as the tracks are tight with few passing opportunities. 

Although Indy is an oval, the line is tight offering few passing opportunities and at the extreme speeds, bad things can happen in the blink of an eye (just ask JR Hildebrand of Takuma Sato).

Oval racing doesn't translate well to TV. The cars just look like they're cruising around, but they're really at the ragged edge of control. 

That's my 2 cents!

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

My issue with NASCAR has to do with the frequency of yellow flags and how each yellow flag basically negates all that has happened before. While restarts are exciting, to me it is an artifical excitement. By this I mean when each yellow flag bunches the field back together, it undoes any lead which might have been built. It makes just about everything that happened before the last yellow flag unimportant.

I feel the same way about the regular season in pro sports. When the regular season is used almost exclusively to eliminate a few teams, it cheapens the regular season to the point of irrelevance. Come playoff time, the team with the best record gets one extra home game. So the whole season comes down to playing for one home game.

For me to watch an entire race, the whole race has to matter. If you are going to (artifically?) bunch up the field with only a few laps to go, then only the last few laps matter. Any lead built up over the previous xx miles is wiped out. In fact, the second place car starts right beside the first place car with maybe a half car length head start. Am I supposed to watch for 2-3 hours just to see who can get a half car head start?

Two rule changes would make it more exciting to me. (1) No pit stops on yellow flags and (2) the cars restart single file in the sequence they were running; that means there could be lapped cars between lead lap cars.

Let the whole race matter and let the race be decided on the track during green flag running. Watching lead changes on pit road during a yellow flag is not going to get me to be a fan.

As to Indy car and F1 - I find Indy car more exciting with far more passing. I have never found F1 interesting as it seems there are very few lead changes during the race. It might be very interesting from a technical point of view, but as a spectator, I find it boring.

Joe


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Not taking the bait or feeding the flames, but I agree with AFXtoo and Grand Cheapskate, as I have in the past.

I watched F1 and Indy, as to me this is one of the best weekends for racing, and not just because on the stature of the races. In their respective series, the races at Monaco and Indiannapolis are VERY unique. I'm not overly thrilled with the new Indy cars, but the track itself and the qualifying/500 formats make for a pretty darn good race. With F1, there are new wings and aero tricks for every race. Ferrari started out awful, started getting their act together, and now Alonso leads in the championship. Watching those cars slide and slither on those bumpy streets with all that power is something. And they race when it rains..... Say what you will, there is a lot more driver skill and concentration involved in going fast on a bumpy street circuit, with intermittant showers, than on a consistent, smooth high banked oval. 

Didn't watch Nascar, don't even know who won Talladega, let alone last night. With those cars, the short format/go for broke stuff would appeal to me most. Otherwise it is just extended too long for no good reason. Mechanical endurance is not an issue any more. I'd rather go out to the local dirt or asphalt track. As far as "side by side" racing goes, if all else is equal, the right feet hardly leave the throttle, and the steering wheel mostly just moves left lap after lap in each and every car, isn't that what you get?

With either F1 or Indy, I can watch the same drivers/cars/teams race on a variety of tracks in a variety of conditions, that's pretty cool. And with F1, somebody can roll out a new car in the middle of the season if they want to, or go back to the previous year's car if needed.


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

I'd been an avid NASCAR fan since I was a kid. The sport has changed so much I don't go out of my way to see them anymore. It seems they've become less 'real people' friendly, choosing to cater to a much more homoginized audience. And big corporate money.

Almost every week, the only thing on any car that is the same is the driver's #. Its hard to pick out where cars are running when you don't know who you're looking at. 

It didn't sit well with me when some years back, NASCAR started dropping tracks that had helped establish the sport to begin with in favor of the 1.5 mile cookie cutters. The difference in tracks was a big part of the appeal for me.

One track insisted that a 'track pack' of tickets be bought, refusing to sell single race tickets. This pack included Indy and NASCAR races.
Not only was it expensive, out of the reach of most people, but the fact is, some Stock Car fans don't like Indy racing and vice versa.
20,000 empty seats at a NASCAR event finally opened their eyes.

NASCAR finally started listening to the fans when (esp. over the past few years) more & more empty seats became lost revenue. In talking w/ other race fans, like me, they'd lost interest in a sport that had become 'sterile'
Questionably timed caution flags for 'debris',etc had become infuriating.

The only real spark was a couple years back when Tony Stewart blew up in an interview over tires, going to far as to imply the sport had become the equivalent of pro wrestling.

For a sport founded by moonshiners, they certainly try to deny where they've come from. Granted, the sport has changed and evolved in many positive ways, but putting a little grease and grunge back into the mix might not be a bad thing at all.


----------



## raymac1 (Sep 19, 2005)

A lot of great postings here and every one have valid points. I was born in 1947, in 1953 I was in Chicago and my uncle took us to a stock car race at Soldier Stadium. I was hooked,cars have been my whole life. Mostly hot rods and muscle cars. When my cousin raced his 47 ford at the local dirt track in the early 60`s, there were three numbers, his name and the name of the construction co. he worked for painted on the body and that was it. today`s race cars are nothing more than rolling billboards for corporate America. It`s a catch 22, teams need the money to race, but in doing so they`ve sold out, and are owned by wall street. The teams and drivers no longer have much to say about their own sport, especially in NASCAR. They follow the script or they get a spanking. NASCAR is the most hypocritical group I`ve ever heard. They love to promote the racing history of moonshine running beer drinking, brawling bunch of good ole boy`s. But give us a class of college educated, spit shined, media trained people who if they lose their tempers and swear on TV, or get into a fight, then they get punished for doing what NASCAR promotes them to be. Again just my .02 cents worth. Geed has ruined racing, or at least has brought it to where it is. If you want to see some good racin` go to your local go cart and watch the youngsters in the 5 year old class go at it.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks to all for your comments and thoughts... interesting views all. And all delivered in a civil manner with no need to flaming. 
I especially enjoyed the attitude of "here is what I like and why" without any need to hammer on someone else's opinions.

Well done!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Really good posts, enjoyed reading the whole thread today. I myself love racing. Any type and have been blessed to see most everything out there and a few that are long gone, over the course of my life. The local bull ring is still my favorite, but I truly miss the original Can-Am. The Pre-1971 Can-Am before rules diminished the spirit of the events. I was lucky enough to see the Big Bangers in 1973 and watch the Donohue 917-30 roar past my seat. Alas that was the year McLaren left and Chaparral was gone over 2 years at that point. I wish I had the chance to see the Lola, Chaparral and McLaren designs of the 60's in their race prime. Truly no limits design, no limits racing. 
The only knock I have on NASCAR is the "one size fits all makes" body design. If they truly looked like the street car that they represent, I could get a bit more excited. I remember when Ford released the 83 T-bird body and the advantage the rear window glass gave the handling of the car and the ensuing scramble GM went through to get their designs to match up. That gave us a better Monte Carlo, Gran Prix, Regal and Cutlass as a result. The actual stock (street) car design has little or no effect on the "race" car version at all anymore. That part I miss. I guess it would also be nice to see the cars a bit closer at the end of the race without a G-W-C involved too.
I'm with the guys that mentioned the Super V8s. I like what I see, just wish I could find more to watch.

-Paul


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

In the past I was a big NASCAR fan and went to a LOT of races. There is nothing like seeing the pack make the rounds of Talladega from the infield on top of an RV. The roar is deafening and the earth shakes.

My gripe with NASCAR is mostly how overhyped it is on television and how FOX treats it like the friggen circus. The reporters are drama queens and the narrators are too over the top and phony and just repeat themselves in the same spin every weekend. It has lost its touch with its roots when you watch it now.

I won't get into the constant rule changes and a$$-kissing with the manufacturers as that will happen in any motorsport. But with NASCAR there isn't a lot of room for ingenuity and creativity any more thanks to the governing body. And many of the drivers seem to let money and fame overpower their integrity.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

pshoe64 said:


> Really good posts, enjoyed reading the whole thread today. I myself love racing. Any type and have been blessed to see most everything out there and a few that are long gone, over the course of my life. The local bull ring is still my favorite, but I truly miss the original Can-Am. The Pre-1971 Can-Am before rules diminished the spirit of the events. I was lucky enough to see the Big Bangers in 1973 and watch the Donohue 917-30 roar past my seat. Alas that was the year McLaren left and Chaparral was gone over 2 years at that point. I wish I had the chance to see the Lola, Chaparral and McLaren designs of the 60's in their race prime. Truly no limits design, no limits racing.
> The only knock I have on NASCAR is the "one size fits all makes" body design. If they truly looked like the street car that they represent, I could get a bit more excited. I remember when Ford released the 83 T-bird body and the advantage the rear window glass gave the handling of the car and the ensuing scramble GM went through to get their designs to match up. That gave us a better Monte Carlo, Gran Prix, Regal and Cutlass as a result. The actual stock (street) car design has little or no effect on the "race" car version at all anymore. That part I miss. I guess it would also be nice to see the cars a bit closer at the end of the race without a G-W-C involved too.
> I'm with the guys that mentioned the Super V8s. I like what I see, just wish I could find more to watch.
> 
> -Paul


Great post! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jealous!! I'm not old enough (cough, cough) and did not get to see the CanAm series in person. It would have had to be awesome!

I agree with the generic looking NASCAR cars but I don't think you can blame NASCAR because the technology of aerodynamics is now understood by everyone in the garages. Note that the Indy cars all looked alike... same issue. And one that I believe is affecting all forms of racing. But NASCAR has announced there will be changes to get the individual cars back to looking like the production cars in 2013. 

In an interview on Sirius NASCAR Radio today, Ray Evernham indicated that NASCAR is talking to the teams about allowing more tolerence to changes to the car. He, and evidently a lot of others, feel that the identical performance of the cars is what is affecting racing... NASCAR and others. With some variation and crew chief ingenuity, the different driving styles can provide a richer racing experience. We shall see... I think we all want the same thing - racing promoters that care about the fans and quality of the final product.

One side note, I've been told the 500 had a record number of lead changes... 34 or 35. Stock cars at Talladega have done that in 10 laps. And that is not a knock at Indy... it is a different and very enjoyable style of racing. How many lead changes were there in Monaco this weekend? My point is they are different types of racing and don't equate well to direct comparisons. I enjoy them all... for different reasons. Plus local dirt track, World of Outlaws, K&N Series, etc, etc. 

Addicted,
Gary


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I want to be fair to everyone's own perception of racing, and what they enjoy. Somebody can drive the race of his (or her) life, and finish second or third. A driver who leads from flag to flag may just have a far better car, or could be putting on a clinic for everyone else. Differences in cars mean there are differences drivers can either take advantage of or struggle to overcome. Senna (not Bruno) and Alonso were/are great to watch getting more than expected out of their cars. 

In Nascar now, with all equal and yellow flags to make sure, a lot of lead changes are part of the program - inevitable. Like at Indy with the two Ganassi cars swapping places each lap at times to maintain pace and fuel economy for each car- it's less than no big deal, it's meaningless, except as distance strategy for the pair. They can't stay up front unless they do it. Yes, predictable yawners are boring, at least if one only watches the lead cars. But lead changes because no one wants to or can run out front for that long are not epic. They happen either because the lead car gets markedly worse fuel economy, or because the drafting cars coming up have to pass or slow down. In my view, this is part of the series' technical design more than exciting competition. The number of lead changes is a nice statistic for announcers to have fed to them, ( and Brent Musberger is fed a lot during his broadcasts, like at Indy. He can say some dumb stuff), but unless the lead car is in the catbird seat to win, the only lead changes that matter are during the last few miles (of 600). 

One of the most memorable finishes to a race last year for me was at Le Mans, with supposedly dominant Peugot trying to catch the sole-surviving third string Audi R 18. No passing in the closing moments, just the last carefully orchestrated pit stops, guys driving as hard as imaginable after 23.5 hours, and watching the time interval slowly grow instead of shrink. Not for short attention spans, probably wouldn't catch channel flippers, but classic.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Watched the end of Pocono after the F1 race. Looks like TNT has made some improvements in their coverage. There was really nowhere else to go but up. Was a decent ending. Pocono has been one of my favorite tracks for a long time.

I gotta say, it looked slow motion after the F1 race.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

post deleted...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Also, just prior to the race, the announcers were talking about how pit road would be key and most of the passing would be done on pit road. If that's the case, then why run the race at all? All the more reason to not allow pit stops during yellow flags.
> 
> Joe


... why is this an issue in NASCAR? It's the same in most forms of racing... F1 is all about pitstops and pit strategy. Just another reason to bash NASCAR?? I honestly don't get the anti-NASCAR bias... I guess it's the thing to do. I give up. You NASCAR haters win... you never have to EVER watch another NASCAR race.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

post deleted


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I am for one that loves Nascar. I don't understand why people come on this board and slam Nascar. I'm sure I could start a big feud and say how much I hate other motorsport racing, but I for one respect everybody's likes and dislikes and see no reason (or gain from) putting down Nascar, F1, others like such. 
So in respect to others on this board, I say nothing bad about your interests that I do not care for. 
Sincerely yours,
another midwest Nascar fan,
fordcowboy


----------



## Other Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

Grandcheapskate said:


> News flash - NO ONE CARES WHAT THESE MORONS THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Gary first off, sorry I never answered back.
If I may offer some help, take the quote and apply to the members here.
Watch some genius will point to my number of posts. Really who cares?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, and this thread was going so well. I actually didn't post to bash Nascar.
If anyone was bashed in my post it was TNT, but it was actually a compliment.
I really enjoyed watching racing today for the first time in a long time.

I just can't stop smiling for some reason.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was away from the TV yesterday so listened to the whole race on MRN. The coverage was really good and I was surprised how exciting they made it and how well I was able to follow what happened through the entire field. Reminds me of the past (prior Jerry Jones era) when I used to watch cowboy games and would turn down the TV and listen to the radio coverage. Might try that next week.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Me and my brother figured out what is so annoying on all the channels. Someone has to be talking every minute of the broadcast. There's no dead air to just listen to the race, or think. They leave nothing left unsaid. Broadcast teams no longer offer guidance over the happenings of the entire field, leaving room for your own thoughts and analysis, NO, they now offer a complete dissection of every burp and fart of the top five runners, leaving little or no room for the rest of the field to even be mentioned. If you are unfortunate enough to run somewhere from 21st to 38th, good luck getting any air time. Good luck even getting your number and place to even scroll across the top of the screen, as commercial breaks and special announcements happen way to often to allow time for the ticker to tell your story. These things have happened gradually over the years, and have become increasingly annoying. It's not just Nascar, most motorsports coverage have adopted this style of coverage. But, Nascar is SO 'in your face', and that's why it stinks so bad when an analyst is wrong about something. I wish they would all just chill a little bit and let the races speak for themselves.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Me and my brother figured out what is so annoying on all the channels. Someone has to be talking every minute of the broadcast. There's no dead air to just listen to the race, or think. They leave nothing left unsaid. Broadcast teams no longer offer guidance over the happenings of the entire field, leaving room for your own thoughts and analysis, NO, they now offer a complete dissection of every burp and fart of the top five runners, leaving little or no room for the rest of the field to even be mentioned. If you are unfortunate enough to run somewhere from 21st to 38th, good luck getting any air time. Good luck even getting your number and place to even scroll across the top of the screen, as commercial breaks and special announcements happen way to often to allow time for the ticker to tell your story. These things have happened gradually over the years, and have become increasingly annoying. It's not just Nascar, most motorsports coverage have adopted this style of coverage. But, Nascar is SO 'in your face', and that's why it stinks so bad when an analyst is wrong about something. I wish they would all just chill a little bit and let the races speak for themselves.


I guess my only disagreement is that the blame lies with the lousy network coverage and is in most part outside the control of NASCAR. NASCAR presents the race, the networks broadcast it.

Gary


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jr gets off the schnide, finally.
Earnhardt Jr dominates and wins Michigan!
no haters please!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Amen. Jr Nation Lives.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Car was hooked up - stomped a mudhole in 'em & walked it dry! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That was some power passing....WooHoo for Jr. RM


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Margin of victory 5.4 seconds over Tony "SMOKED" Stewart. I've been waiting along time for this one. I hope I don't have to wait another 4 years. Congrats, Dale Jr.

Randy.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

WTG Junior!!! Okay I need the Dark Kinight decals now lol  Only bad thing is now everyone will charge more for Jr cars :O


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I bet it was fixed.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected]!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Jim Norton said:


> I bet it was fixed.



I hope it stays "fixed" for some time!

Congrats Jr.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great.....
Nascar finally listens to their old school fans and makes the cars look more production like,
and changes the cars from being so aero dependent to weight dependent,
and what.....

.....it's the end of the world....


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Seen this Texas?

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/busin...es-success-in-us/story-e6frede3-1226527148637


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. That looks Great. Still disappointed that Dodge is out of Nascar tho....


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not a chevy man, but that does look nice.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You should've seen what Dodge was going to do...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

unfortunately besides minor changes in the grill they all look the same now with the COT.I agree though, not bad looking for a Shivvy!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Just watched the Monaco race on DVR and am currently watching the Indy 500. Charlotte race tonight, isn't this a great weekend??
> While watching, I thought of all the slams at NASCAR that I've heard lately: the cars all look alike, single file racing, drive in front runs away from the field... and I'm wondering... how is that different from F1 and Indy???
> 
> Not stirring, serious question. Why is F1 and Indy held in such reverence when I feel there is better side by side racing in NASCAR. Anyone?
> ...


I watch all forms of racing also. The season 2012 season is over now and the best race I watched all season, was the Watkins Glen Nascar sprint cup race, where Keselowski and Marcus Ambrose fought for the win after Kyle Bush spun out on the oil. 
http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/cu...owski-fight-finish-watkins-glen-international
Last year, 2011 it was again Nascar as the most exciting race I watched. The last race of the season with Tony Stewart and Carl Edwards at Homestead Miami. Tony Stewart passed 118 cars in that race to win the championship. 118 freakin cars...not knocking other forms of racing here, as I said I try to watch them all. I can only come to the conclusion that the people who say those things aren't watching the same race that I am.
http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/cu...tony-stewart-captures-2011-chase-championship


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

The Nascar road course racers are usually fun to watch,those big heavy cars trying to turn left and right.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Too bad they dont put much of the racing from Australia & Europe on TV here, You can see the Holdens & the Ford Falcons on road courses. They go straight, and turn, and no one whines when they get a fender stuck to them. 

Nascar needs to take a lesson

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Not sure why the 2x post 

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Johnson in Texas? Bad prediction?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Johnson in Texas? Bad prediction?


I'll go with Shrub or Gordon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nailed it...
I also predicted Vettel to win the F1 race.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nailed it...
> I also predicted Vettel to win the F1 race.


Wow!
You went WAY out on that limb.

Congrats.


----------

